# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  الهاتفين Oppo F9 و Oppo F9 Pro يبدأن رسميًا بتلقي تحديث Android 10

## mohamed73

كما كان متوقعًا، بدأت شركة Oppo رسميًا اليوم بإصدار تحديث ColorOS 7  الذي يستند على نظام Android 10 للهاتفين Oppo F9 و Oppo F9 Pro، مما يجعله  التحديث الرئيسي الثاني الذي يحصل عليه هذين الهاتفين.
 النسخة السابعة من واجهة ColorOS تجلب معها واجهة مستخدم خفيفة مع فتح  سريع للتطبيقات، والوضع الليلي على مستوى نظام التشغيل بالكامل، وميزات  جديدة من أجل الكاميرا. ومن حيث التصميم، تم تحديث الواجهة بألوان أكثر  نعومة وأيقونات أخف. قامت شركة Oppo أيضًا بتعديل المؤثرات الحركية وأصوات  النظام من أجل إتباع نهج أكثر بساطة. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد أصبح الآن جدولة  الوضع الليلي على مستوى نظام التشغيل بالكامل ليعمل بشكل تلقائي. 
 عملت شركة Oppo في واجهة ColorOS 7 الجديدة على تسريع إستجابة النظام  وضمان التوزيع المثالي للموارد بما في ذلك الذاكرة العشوائية. وفيما يخص  الكاميرا، فقد حصلت على خوارزمية جديدة لمعالجة الصور ومحرر الفيديو  Soloop.
 هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “.
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

